# Petty Pontiac



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

This is the Monogram STP Curb Racing Pontiac from 1984. I didn't do anything special with this at all. I was kinda in a slump so I did this to get off my arse and do something. The tires had melted parts of the body including the A-pillars, as well as parts of the windshield and rear window, so I did a little bit of patching and made do. I used the kit decals, but I figured the color would bleed through pretty badly, so I made copies and laid down white decal paper first. This definitely helped most of the decals not to bleed through as they would have. Anyway, on to the pics. 





































and a final pic


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

:thumbsup: Awesome! Always enjoy seeing a Petty ride!


----------



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

Nice build sir .......... a great recovery of a damaged kit


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

great job,,looks like you built it from new,,love the Petty cars


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

nice job. looks fab


----------

